
Trump thinks app with 10K downloads will prove millions voted illegally - croon
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/27/president-trump-thinks-votestand-an-app-with-around-10k-downlo-app-ads-will-help-prove-millions-voted-illegally/
======
anigbrowl
_The current version, now published by tea-party affiliated organization True
the Vote_

I have a very entertaining conversation with the lady who runs TrueTheVote.com
right after the election. After saying she supported Trump's claim about
millions of illegal voters I asked her how many challenges had been filed by
poll watchers. After some hedging she admitted that they didn't actually
collect such information but would produce a report in months to come using
'statistics.'

I was very careful to be unfailingly polite with my requests for information,
but for some reason she declined to carry on the conversation. Perhaps it was
my annoying habit of persistently asking if she had any evidence to support
her claims.

------
I_am_tiberius
Maybe there is an ALTERNATIVE play store with millions of downloads?

